# Door Vapor Barrier



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone made their own? Was on eBay and they want $65 for the front pair.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

6 mil Visqueen does the trick.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

Very easy to make your own. I made them for both my cars.


----------

